# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  Window Removel

## trevorthewheel

Hi, 
I am just after a bit of advice regarding a window I want to remove in our circ 1957 double brick home. The window in question is the kitchen window which used to be external but since the sunroom was closed in it is now a window inside the house. It divides the kitchen from the sunroom. Anyway I want to remove it and make the ledge into a breakfast bar.  
The window is steel framed original type. My concern is will removal of the window create any major concerns such as collapse of the brick work above the window. I know there should be a lintel in there but I just cant seem to see one. I am wondering if the window is structural. Has anyone experienced anything similar? 
Mark

----------

